# Samuel Gawith - Black XX Twist



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I had notes prepared for this, but now I can't find my notebook...:frusty:

The tin was fairly easy to open, but bends easily. 

The tobacco laid there, looking at me with a cantankerous grin. Like a pretentious turd. (Sorry, everyone is right, this looks like poop.)

The tin note was strong, oily and heavenly.

Man, this stuff is thick! I sliced off a couple of coins, and proceeded to disassemble them completely. This left me with a lot of nice thick ribbons, maybe too thick because they wouldn't stay lit, even after a night of drying. The tobacco had a wonderful silky texture to it, and packed effortlessly.

I got some good smoke out of this bowl though, much better than the first. I just don't think I grasp the preparation yet. I mean, at least it smokes, but practice makes perfect. 

The first few puffs upon lighting reminded me of a strong cigarette. Not entirely offensive, seeing as this is a no holds barred, straight up tobacco. As the bowl progressed, and tamping ensued, I was beginning to finally find the charred meat flavor. This stuff is definitely not for wimps. Thank god I have brass balls. Nicotine and I are the best of friends as it is, so that cantankerous grin faded to brilliant white ash. Just beautiful. I smoked this on an empty belly, which I filled with coffee as I smoked. Not that scary. I even inhaled a little bit and it wasn't too bad. I try that with everything I smoke. If I can't stand it after that, it's bad, but this is glorious.

The flavor doesn't waver too much in this, but my god, I haven't been in such a blissful state since my first CC which was a Cuaba soloman. I could smoke this before bed and sleep for a day, why do I have to go work?!

The overplayed reviews of being similar to motor oil, burnt meat and other lack luster phrases have been swept away. I even found some raw sweetness here, it was wonderful. I think this is a creeper.

I can certainly see how many puffers would not smoke this every day. However, I am not one of them. This is going to become a staple I think, if I can ever get the prep thing down pat. 

If you have a problem going #2, this will help. It's strange how tobacco does that.

My notes were better.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> If you have a problem going #2, this will help. It's strange how tobacco does that.


LOL Smoke a turd to produce a turd? I'm looking forward to getting some!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I tried it one morning right after I woke up and immediately took a three hour nap. I liked it but I seldom have four hours to dedicate to a single smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Like Mike said on the other thread, they say that the Brown (Happy) Bogie is a bit stronger. All I can say is that Happy Bogie is about the strongest tobacco I've run into yet. Sounds like great stuff to me! Think I'll be trying for one or the other on my next order (soon! :smile. :tu Nice review, Russ!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great review! Sounds like one for the wish list!

I have some GH Black Irish X in the cellar but I haven't tried it yet...though I imagine it's similar.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

a cigar cutter is perfect to cut off coins of the rope...ummmm turd. try it that way.
augh no way I could stomach something that strong heh


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have had stronger cigars, Camacho Triple Maduro is WAY stronger than this baccy. I have a really nice and sharp pocket knife that I use.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Like Mike said on the other thread, they say that the Brown (Happy) Bogie is a bit stronger. All I can say is that Happy Bogie is about the strongest tobacco I've run into yet. Sounds like great stuff to me! Think I'll be trying for one or the other on my next order (soon! :smile. :tu Nice review, Russ!


Glad you enjoyed it. I recommend trying the Black. It's awesome, but strange. They sell it in bulk too ya know, so you don't have to buy a ton. :clap2:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Just a pound or so.....deeeeer Santa (wife)....

 I'm making a huge list of tins that Santa can put in my stocking this year. LOL Plus my birthday is coming up so I'm leaving the P&C pipes catalog laying out with stuff marked like I used to do with the Toys R Us Christmas flyer when I was a kid.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

lol giving hints what to give you for your birthday and Xmas. too bad my Mom would have fits if she saw that out in the open ha


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried this once. A few years ago, someone sold or traded me a tin that had only had one bowl smoked out of it. The next person got a tin with two bowls smoked out of it. You could say it wasn't my cup of tea...

Of course, now I have to find _some_ kind of rope so I can try laloin's cigar cutter idea!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh sweet Jesus! Just finished the most perfect bowl of this stuff! I used a thinner cut on the coins this time and didn't rub them like I did last time, I actually "rubbed" them instead unfurling them, and let them dry for a couple of hours in the open.

Once again, because I fear nothing, this was on an empty stomach with strong coffee! 

I feel simply euphoric. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I definitely cannot smoke this if I have to work on the same day. Too much euphoria and a heavy desire to slumber.

I can't believe I forgot to mention this, but there is absolutely NO lakeland essence in this either.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you ever give the Gawith Sweet Rum Twist a go? If you want to try a good twist that has a bit more punch and flavor than the Black xx, I'd try give it a go!

If need be, I can arrange a sampler of twists n' such, good sir.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Bad Finger said:


> Did you ever give the Gawith Sweet Rum Twist a go?


He will soon enough. I'm gonna have some goodies headed his way next week


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this better than their tinned RRubbed and flake stuff, as that is not that good. The stuff is overly wet (almost like added moisture to increase the weight) and gives of to much steam in the smoke IMO and harder to light than I am used to. With the bowl filling with liquid, Not spit as other brands are not doing this.

Just in case this stuff is any better. Yes I have tried many Gawiths and not really happy with the brand.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

BrunoBlack said:


> Is this better than their tinned RRubbed and flake stuff, as that is not that good. The stuff is overly wet (almost like added moisture to increase the weight) and gives of to much steam in the smoke IMO and harder to light than I am used to. With the bowl filling with liquid, Not spit as other brands are not doing this.
> 
> Just in case this stuff is any better. Yes I have tried many Gawiths and not really happy with the brand.


Have you given the tobaccos proper time to dry?


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Have you given the tobaccos proper time to dry?


I have smoked pipes from well into the last century. I have tried literally dozens of brands of tobacco, well over a hundred plus. Including 6/7 Gawiths. I know how to use baccy. My point is the flakes and RR they produce are the worst for this, never had a problem except with this company. That tend to tell me its a problem with this company not my smoking. Maybe its because I bought it from the lake district, but even so I smoked it about 6 months later.


----------

